# Fun gender test ...The pencil test!



## NikkiM

I have just dne this myself and is went across so sugessted girl! we shall see though.

It would be interesting to see if it works, so ladies who already know what sex your little bundle is I ask to try ( ladies who dont also then you can see if it was right when finding out)


You need a regular number 2 lead pencil, a sewing needle, and some thread. Sharpen the pencil so that it's easy to see how the tip moves, and in which direction. The thread the needle, and stick the needle straight down into the eraser (when you hold the string the pencil tip should be pointing straight down). Lay your hand down on a hard surface, with your palm facing upward. Holding the string only, place the tip of the pencil on your wrist and hold your hand very still. Lift up slowly and hold the pencilabove your wrist, but don't move either hand, stay as still as possible. Watch the pencil closely and it will start to move. If it moves up and down (the length of your arm) it is saying BOY, if it moves side to side (across your wrist) it is saying GIRL.It will STOP on it'sown, so pay close attention to how many times it changes direction!!

should be fun to know the results!! go get your pencils :wave:

let me know did it say :pink: or :blue:

:hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

You can get the same effect by putting a key/paperclip onto a chain/piece of string. It's a technique called dowsing. 

I tend to ask it 'show me Yes', then 'show me No' - it should move in 2 completely different directions. Then ask 'Is this baby a ?' over your hand in the same way. Mine says BOY! I'm staying on Team Yellow so we will see in October! :happydance:


----------



## NikkiM

I'd never heard of this one before... it did go in circles first .. lets see if it is right (i doubt it lol)


----------



## aimee-lou

https://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A893414

More info if anyone is interested.


----------



## djgirl1976

You expect me to find a needle, thread, _and_ a pencil with an eraser around here? 
Never going to happen.. The only thing I seem to be able to locate easily right now is my next snack! LOL


----------



## HeidiLSparks

^ Hahaha


----------



## mumtobe25

well i did it and it said GIRL!! im deffo having a boy tho (all three scans confirm) sorry


----------



## NikkiM

haha... well theres that theory out the window lol!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## angelstardust

Wedding ring says girl, the old wives tales said girl, the first Chinese prediction said girl (but another one says boy for that month (27 conceived in December) and I 'felt' girl. 

Last scan said girl and it will be confirmed tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Babydeer

I did this before with my grandma and aunts and uncles. Its fun to do I'm not expecting or planning to be anytime soon but it still predicts it, so it will be fun to see if it pans out in the future.

Also, to the comment about it not being right for you. When we were doing it to my grandma it showed her miscarriage, I don't know if that would be a reason but I just want to mention that. It can do more than one baby with it stopping and possibly spinning in a circle before going on to the next one.

Have fun!


----------



## jaytee146

djgirl1976 said:


> You expect me to find a needle, thread, _and_ a pencil with an eraser around here?
> Never going to happen.. The only thing I seem to be able to locate easily right now is my next snack! LOL

LMBO! i started looking for a needle and some string and stopped to fix a bowl of cereal and a sandwich!:haha:


----------



## janeybaby

I did this this morning after seeing this thread!! My pencil went round and round and then started going back and forth (up and down the length of my arm) So a :blue: for me. I had a feeling it was a girl at first but then had a dream it was a boy and have thought boy ever since. We find out next saturday at our private gender scan so I will let you know then :) I also saw 4 magpies playing together this morning so 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for a BOY!!


----------



## Belle25

Will have to try this one!!
xx


----------



## janeybaby

Well had my gender scan yesterday and the pencil test and 4 magpies were ............ RIGHT...... its a boy :)


----------

